# Steampunk Coffee, North Berwick, East Lothian



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

My brother just sent me link to this place in North Berwick in East Lothian (about 15 miles east of Edinburgh). I hadn't heard of it but it sounds nice. Dont know if anyone has any feedback.

http://www.steampunkcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Read an online review that said it was one of the best places to go in central Scotland, quite fancy a visit myself when I get back from work. Would go nice with a trip to the museum of flight...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Its a great place!

hans-erik who used to roast for Artisan now roasts what is some of the best coffee I've ever had IMHO. Genuinely superb blends, well executed. He's a top bloke and makes a superb coffee.

I make the trip there quite often, and theres a great place in Edinburgh that sells my favourite blend (Velos)


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Tasty beverages if a bit expensive (£2 for a small Americano)


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

I should add, their new coffee warehouse has just opened which is great apparently. Have some business down there and the locals all love it.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

in a wold where we readilly pay £4-5 for a mouthfull of spirit at a bar, that's just poured from a bottle. I don't think £2 for a shot of espresso is all that bad!

Especially when its coffee the caliber of steampunk.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Some of us are home boozers too hehe.But alcohol costs more to start with. it's all relative. Pay more for quality, moan that its expensive.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Have paid more for very poor coffee


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Aye me too. As in bokin. That was a bad day.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

mostly in france for me... i had an espresso so bad, it made me yak!!


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Got some steampunk velos today at machina express..... Nom nom


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Loving their current Yirgacheffe. You can catch them at the Stockbridge Sunday market if a jaunt to North Berwick is too far. You can pre-order beans by phone or online and collect at the market.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Got some steampunk velos today at machina express..... Nom nom


I've got a bag in the house!!


----------

